# Having fun in Mazatlan ..and SMA



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

I have been in Mazatlan for over a month now and haves a list of pros and cons. Imhavebonlynspend 2 weeks in San Miguel de Allende and so need a little help...

One great aspect about Mazatlan is the night life. Some events and dance places do not start until 11 ..and that's sorta early. I REALLY enjoy the outdoor live music here...and the dancing in the street or plaza that often accompanies the music.

I have only been to SMA in November and December...a little chilly at night for outdoor dancing!! But in summertime...does SMA have such enertainment? Does it tend to be near th Jardin? Where? I especial want Mexican enertainment!!! Call me crazy... 

Saudos,
John


----------



## slats (Feb 10, 2013)

I know you came on here for San Miguel advice, but I'd love to hear your pros and cons for Mazatlan. I'm very intrigued by the colonial city by the beach.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

1happykamper said:


> I have been in Mazatlan for over a month now and haves a list of pros and cons. Imhavebonlynspend 2 weeks in San Miguel de Allende and so need a little help...
> 
> One great aspect about Mazatlan is the night life. Some events and dance places do not start until 11 ..and that's sorta early. I REALLY enjoy the outdoor live music here...and the dancing in the street or plaza that often accompanies the music.
> 
> ...


Yes & yes but not limited to area around the Jardin. Expext if you go past April in Mazatlan that temperature & humidity will change what is going on.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

slats said:


> I know you came on here for San Miguel advice, but I'd love to hear your pros and cons for Mazatlan. I'm very intrigued by the colonial city by the beach.


Pros:

Economy is not dependent on tourist dollars
Carnival was incredible!!!
Nice historic area..plaza Machado at its center
Great bus system
Party vibe most nights... See cons!!
Beach access
Huge selection of night life!

Cons

Weather!!!! I have yet to be here in the summer...but it sounds awful! I'm no stranger to HOT weather..just spent 6 years in Tucson..a DRY 110F and I lived in Clearwater Beachbfornteo month in summertime...WET ....everything was just DAMP!!!

Carnival!..see pro 
Party vibe...I live one block from plaza Machado ..$500 per month all inclusive...just needed a key and I was set to go...BUT..the beach and party vibe attracts ****** drinkers and partiers in huge numbers. 

My take. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> Yes & yes but not limited to area around the Jardin. Expext if you go past April in Mazatlan that temperature & humidity will change what is going on.


Thx for the reply ...so small bands playing English and or Spanish music are to be found...outside ..in summertime? Someone told me that in March a "huge Festival " takes place. Any idea what they were eluding to?

Cheers
Bon dia


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

1happykamper said:


> Thx for the reply ...so small bands playing English and or Spanish music are to be found...outside ..in summertime? Someone told me that in March a "huge Festival " takes place. Any idea what they were eluding to?
> 
> Cheers
> Bon dia


Something going on most weekends. Biggest thing I know in March is Santa Semana but expect more as well.
Good source is online version of Atencion, especially Que Pasa.


----------



## slats (Feb 10, 2013)

1happykamper said:


> Pros:
> 
> Economy is not dependent on tourist dollars
> Carnival was incredible!!!
> ...


Cheers! Thank you! 

What about the restaurants? Good food, variety, prices, etc.?


----------

